# $4/gallon Gas...it's com'in...



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Man,
I don't know 'bout y'all but it's gonna put a serious crimp into tourney practice and fishn very far from Portage Lakes this summer.
For example, 20 gallons in the truck and 20 in the boat for a trip to Mosquito will hit home at the tune of $160 for the trip!

I sure hope a couple of those NOAA events are good to me!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Less drinking for me this year....thats for sure....

Hope the Events farewell to you as well... Ahh the price of our passions...

Frank


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't do but one tournament a year, the company tournament, but at $3.50 (now) a gallon and 5 kids, it's gonna hurt. I go to working 6 days a week here for the summer soon, so I only get to fish one day a week usually......I suppose I'll manage. By the way, notice you got the same "signature" down below. Gotta love it!!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's a solution for all the gas prices. Trade a trip. That way , one person will save gas money on their boat each time. Instead of lugging your boat up to squito, find someone from the area, or buddy up and take one boat. I'm from PA but i fish squito 5 to 10 times a season. I'll trade a trip for portage gills or ears with someone this spring. If you have a PA license, i'll put you on some crappies at shenango. Not a cure all but it may get us a few more trips in this spring.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Started car pooling to work. Saves me a little over $1000 a year in gas currently. That's a $1000 for the fishin' fund. It's like a $2000 bonus pre-tax. More people should do it. Too bad I still spend $5000+ a year on gas. Wait a while prices will go back down. Oil companies don't like prices this high.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

It's not gas but, just Saturday, I stopped for Diesel @ $3.69/gal. 1 hour later at a different station it was $4.14...!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

We've been hearing every spring for the past umpteen years that gas will go over $4 a gallon for the summer.

I've never paid $4 a gallon for gas in my life.


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

i just noticed today that gas went to $3.45, thats rediculous. I mean this economy is suffering enough then they just keep raising and raising the gas prices. Yes they keep saying $4.00 a gal. and it hasnt got there yet but when the gas goes to $2.89 a gal. its like a rush to get gas and thats still not cheap. I'm sure everyone that has a truck with a 30 or more gal. tank knows that it still cost a fortune to fill up then when you have to put your boat on top of that it just flat out sucks. I know its going to limit my days on the lake. I am not so worried about the gas in the boat cause I mainly go to portage lakes where its mainly all no wake and as long as you stay out of the speed zones you can get quite a few trips. Its the gas in the truck to get there, I am about a half hour or so away and you can deff. tell the diff. in how long your gas lasts when your pulling a boat a few days a week.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hetfieldinn said:


> We've been hearing every spring for the past umpteen years that gas will go over $4 a gallon for the summer.
> 
> I've never paid $4 a gallon for gas in my life.


don't go to Canada or you will ...I remember the gas wars 19 cents a gallon


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Buy a motorcycle! 50 miles to the gal. The money I save riding the bike to work I can use for gas for the truck to squito or Leesville.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I've never paid $4 a gallon for gas in my life.


i can't say it's a given,but i'd hold onto my wallet over the next several months if i were you

ps..................i hate to say it,but if you don't live to see $4,your lifespan may not be too long


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Funny that I just seen this post....I was just going to start up a gas one.....

I am not the type to complain about gas prices. I pay whatever the going rate is, because I have too....but today, when it cost me $42 to fill up a Ford Ranger, it then catches my attention. 

I am fortunate to live 3 miles from Mogadore Res. and my Electric trolling motor doesn't cost me any gas money to run the boat. Looks like I will be spending more time at the electric only lakes. 

The scooter will be in full force this year. At 100 Miles per Gallon, it is great to use 2 gallons of gas per week to work, rather than 14 gallons....










flash------------------------------out


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Chaunc, we'll trade a few trips this year for sure.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking forward to it. Anybody want to fish Delaware early next month?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

We all know the saying (goes around......comes around) well I remember fishin Lake Erie with my dad and uncle,in 1952. We fished in 14 and 15 ft open fishing boats......10to 20hp motors.......no frills.......bare bones ......and alot of people did the same in those days...... Hell, a 21ft boat was a yacht..We fished like that for years..... Caught walleyes......Blue-pike and perch....... cheap fishin....fun fishin....the only thing I knew fishin......in those days....Today 25 to 35 foot boats...... are par......got the dough......throw 3 of those 300 HP"S on the back. now were set...... let's go catch 4 or 6 walleyes apiece spend 300$ bucks for fuel and that dosen't cover even everything........People say if they got it..........OK......spend it.....Somehow these days I start to ask my self.......do they really need all that excess or in the process,are they using some of my fuel just to get there in better style...Hell..More ain't always better........we all just forgot how to make it fun and also help look out for the other guy........


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Just in time for me to tow my boat down to South Carolina. Gotta love it. I am with others in that I will have to cut back on some drinking and other expenses. Its all about priorities.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

It cost me 110 dollars to fill my diesel truck right now if I don't have any giant eagle fuel perks. That is one way to get around the high prices my using the fuel perks card. I even buy gift cards for dicks and bass pro there so I can save money on fuel even when I buy fishing gear. With oil goin higher every day and the dollar shrinkin in value the goverment needs to step in and help out before its the great depression part II.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

"FISH GREEN"

 

http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/FISHGREEN1000.html

You'd almost think I saw it coming....

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

*FISH GREEN*

Now I feel better...:B


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Here comes the padlock.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

fishin4five said:


> Wait a while prices will go back down. Oil companies don't like prices this high.



lol is this a joke or a real quote I can read somewhere?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Here comes the padlock.


haha more than likely


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

When I started driving gas was .28 cents a gallon if it keeps going up at the rate it has in the last 5 years by the time my grandson can drive it will be over $31.00 a gallon


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

4 bucks or not, i will be on the bike ALOT more this year.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Here comes the padlock.


hahaha.not yet,but if the deleted post isn't enough of a hint........................... 


it took 19 posts this time,so things are looking up


----------



## PhotoGuy513 (May 29, 2005)

when i saw the 1st gas station near me throw up a price of 3.45 up this morn after i paid 3.17 it put me in a pissed off mood all day. I was just starting to get happy that its getting a lil warmer an knowing the season/spring is near. but then i thought how much boat towing and or fishing will my wallet will be able to afford? and of course im still wondering. My 2 buddies and i have been excited about the 2008 fishing season since the end of the season last year. Now our spirits are dampend serverly. I'm guessing that we're gonna hit spots that are mainly within 45min - 1hr drive one way which should cover some decent water.. I dunno im in a fog right now so im going to stop typing.

But i too would be interested in sharing my boat or a trip in '08 and im in the dayton area.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishman said:


> lol is this a joke or a real quote I can read somewhere?


 
Actually the gas companies don't like gas prices this high. For one it reduces demand, which in turn will lower prices. The result of the high price of gas can be attributed to the high price for a barrel of crude oil. I read just today that refiners profit margins are way lower than this time last year. The article I saw mentioned they are profiting $6 a barrel as opposed to $38 a barrel this time last year.

This is a different article but it says we are at an all-time high now
http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/080311/oil_prices.html


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wait you said Oil companys in the previous post....


----------



## scottkep (Aug 10, 2007)

Have you guys ever seen this? A car priced at $27,000 that gets 300 mpg! http://www.aptera.com/details.php


----------



## dexterm16 (Feb 26, 2008)

I cannot wait until they release a practical alternative fuel. Gas will drop like crazy because it will not be needed. That's what completely sucks- the fact that we have very little options when it comes to gas now because we have to work and get around. Once they offer a alternative fuel gas will be back to $1/gal or less.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Here goes our economy into the beginning of a recession, before we know it there wont be any gas left or it's going to cost 10 dollars or more a gallon. Just my 2 cents


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Fishman - think about it. Oil and gas. Higher oil prices will force/motivate people to develope alternative energy/fuel sources. Demand will drop. Political factors change. It wasn't too long ago oil was well under $50 a barrel. Not helping the cause is foreign demand and hedge funds. Besides, oil is way too valuable to just burn up in our trucks and boats. But I don't have much room to talk on that note. I'm fishing more this year!

A recession isnt necessarily bad right now. I see more work coming back to the US because of the weak dollar. I dont like inflation though...


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Don't get me wrong guys...I didn't enjoy paying $3.42/gal this morning on the way to work!


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm thinking horse back to work does not sound like a bad idea


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

wait until everyone in China gets a car..they use more oil every month,,at a faster rate than we do


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

This all trickles down from our wonderful banks, Thank you for creating a huge inflation bubble, And thanks again uncle Sam for bailing them out, Just keep printing more money so our hard earned dollar keep dropping.


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

This will be the straw that break the camels back. Americans will put up with alot of crap without really paying attention, but when it hits everyones wallets people we be forced to wake up. Our government is broken and corrupt and our media is nothing but a way for these polititians to spread their propaganda. The latest excuse for the rise in prices is unrest in Venezuala. Its awfully convenient how there is always some reason for the gouging, and the media sources spread it like truth without any investigation. Its time that americans start demanding more from our politicians and press.

By the way, nice plug for the EEI series Nip. I know I'll be spending alot of time at Ladue this year. 5 min. away and battery power only sounds appealing (not to mention big bass)


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

The technology is there...guess who most likely bought up the patents!?!?

Don't think for one second that the big businesses aren't in this together!

Bob car company: Gas is rising, let's build crossovers and lure customers with 5mpg more! Oh and let's build tiny cars that get 35-40mpg, we're really helping out the consumer!

Oil company: We'll continue to shape your demand for you...

Bob car company: Thank you, we appreciate it and if we ever have to change our assembly lines, the capital costs will be enormous, so we'll help y fight for marginal wins for alternative fuel like hybrids and adding ethanol, but please don't ever make us completely leave gasoline combustion behind...

_For all of you who work at a corporation, think of how long it takes to create change and then multiply that by at least 10x._


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I might as well complain too....What bites my a__ __ is the oil or gas that was bought and stored in the big tanks last week or even last month.... and we were paying $3 a gallon is now being stuffed down our throat at $3.50 a gallon... and no one in our government is doing anything about it...last week $3.09 a gallon and today $3.49.... how can you justify this.....what we need is for every business ....accept oil Co's....to tell the government drop the price of oil or we will shut the USA down for one week....the government would get no tax dollars and the oil co's. would have the gas sitting there and no money comming in....think about it every business in the USA is affected by the high price of gas and oil... Well that's all I got to say...I feel a little better mentally but not financialy....


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

If beer prices go through the roof then let there be anarchy !  
I worry about things I can control in life and gas prices ain't one of em' ! There is no sense in getting your BP to the boiling point over situations that are out of your control....Don't get me wrong gas prices suck a bag weiners and I don't like it either !


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

When it hits $5/gallon, I'll have my own private lake. Nothing about this sport is cheap, and I'm not about to stop now.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

If gas is too expensive then dont buy it or be smarter about your consumption. $3.45 sucks, dont get me wrong.

The consumer has the ultimate choice in controlling prices. Reduce demand below the supply and the prices will decrease. 

Is it really necessary for a driver to use a 2 ton vehicle to get to and from work and all other regular driving? I for one am going to buy a smaller car for regular driving. I dont need my SUV to take me to work, the grocery store, or anything BUT towing, and the occasional snow storm. (four wheel drive is overrated for ohio). The savings i will have from driving the small car will be about $180/month on 300 miles/week driving. Thats almost a car payment.

Think about it. Gas in the $2 range really was not a pain point where most people deicided to consider there driving habits. Maybe mid $3.50 and higher is that answer for the consumer to really see how much we waste.

FYI Most developed countries have a avg. fuel economy standard of greater then 35MPG. We are at 24MPG, maybe a bit more. And our government said we do not have to get to 35mpg till 2020. Does that seem a bit strange?

Likely gas will not go down and only up over the long term. The only way to spend less is drive less and/or buy a more efficient vehicle.


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

The problem with rising gas prices is effects not only the cost of driving, but the entire economy. Increased fuel prices lead to increased prices of anything that needs to be shipped, so we end up paying more for everything. No company wants to lose money to inflated fuel costs so they will adjust wholesale then retail prices to recoup losses. Services cost more. Production of plastics and other petroleum based products cost more, and it is all passed on to the consumer. And big business will use these increases in fuel prices to overinflate their prices in order to make a few more bucks.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree with Meisterics. 
Think about all the taxes we pay. It well outpaces the price of gasoline. Hell people buy bottled water too. What sense does that make? Prescription drugs are really out of site as well as any healthcare cost. and don't think getting the government involved is going to help. They will only clog up the works and raise taxes to pay for it. The government are the ones ripping us off. all they need to do is ask and we give. At least the oil companies have to invest billions of dollars to explore , drill, transport, refine, distribute and sell us gas. Take a llok at their profit / dollar invested. It is not that high.
I am done.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

HeadwatersEd said:


> Its time that americans start demanding more from our politicians and press.


Please explain to me how politicians (government) and the press can help control the price of a commodity in a free entreprise system. Or why you would like this to happen.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

BlueMax said:


> Please explain to me how politicians (government) and the press can help control the price of a commodity in a free entreprise system. Or why you would like this to happen.


Other than market monopolies, unfair and inefficient distribution of wealth and power and economic exploitation the free enterprise system works great! 

When the government deregulated trucking we essentially saw the death of the independent driver or owner/operators. Funny, since independent truckers epitomized everything capitalism was supposed to be!

Economist Branko Horvat explains, "it is now well known that capitalist development leads to the concentration of capital, employment and power. It is somewhat less known that it leads to the almost complete destruction of economic freedom."

Now I'm not a communist or socialist  but I do believe that some government regulation of utilities and commodities is not a bad thing.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

MEISTERICS said:


> If gas is too expensive then dont buy it or be smarter about your consumption. $3.45 sucks, dont get me wrong.
> 
> The consumer has the ultimate choice in controlling prices. Reduce demand below the supply and the prices will decrease.
> 
> ...


According to the Wall Street Journal, U.S. gasoline consumption is down 1.1% over the last six weeks.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I would guess that US gsoline cosumption is down during this same time period every year. Anyhow this is a short term trend and only considers the US. We are, in regard to oil, in a worldwide market. There is a finite amount of oil and a fluctuating demand that is trending upward.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Come on guys, I come to this site to get away from crap like this discussion...furthermore, it is located in the Northeast Fishing Report section, and not in a proper area for this topic, move it to the Lounge where if I choose to see gas issue topics then thats my choice. Seriously, I wish it was FREE, or at least a buck a gallon. If someone here can give us all the sure fire solution without talking out your butt from something you hear or read about, then please type on, but to throw politics, economy, and gas into a topic and try to discuss it here is pointless. Hell, someone start a an Anti-so and so group that will lower the gas price,then I'm all ears. 

Here's my fishing report for northeast ohio....
We have snow, snow, and more snow around the area. The ice on the lakes is thawing as I post. The water levels will be at full pool at all local waters. For those of you who plan on getting out during ice out, some go to baits include: suspending jerkbaits, jignpigs, finesse worms. Search out clear water areas, along with deep water. When the temps are on the rise for back to back days in early spring, you can get away with presenting faster baits to cover in shallow water. Some baits of choice would be spinnerbaits, crankbaits. BTW- this was a bass fishing report for those who had no idea. 

PS just read a great article about: 2008 hot spot forecast!!!! LOL


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks Smallie. Sorry but I was having a slow day at work.


----------



## G.LoomisMan (Aug 12, 2006)

well i've heard and seen a stuff for people that drive diesel trucks that manufacturing biodiesel costs about $0.49/gallon...so why don't more people do that? thats almost a $4 cut in price per gallon? theres options out there why not explore?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm as upset about gas prices as anyone.especially living on a small fixed income.but let's all remember this discussion is about just that...............................gas prices,not politics.
a couple posts have headed toward that "line",so take care not to cross it,cause y'all know how that story ends

thank you for your continued cooperation


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Wait til its $5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

G.LoomisMan said:


> well i've heard and seen a stuff for people that drive diesel trucks that manufacturing biodiesel costs about $0.49/gallon...so why don't more people do that? thats almost a $4 cut in price per gallon? theres options out there why not explore?


Bio-diesel, is diesel fuel with a bio-additive or almost straight (100%) bio-fuel. I've only heard of B5 and B10 being commercially available but have never seen it. Most diesel engines that I know of are only rated for B5 without some costly engine modifications. The bio-diesel you're refering to is made from vegetable oil.
So without a continous supply of vegetable oil it's hard to justify the cost of the engine modifications as well as the equipment to process it.
The other drawback is warranty...most manufactuers are very adamant about making any modification to the engine since it can void the warranty. This also includes turners (power chips).
My point is, it would be a rather large investment and the risk just aren't worth it in my opinion.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

Talk about gouging other than gas prices i feed the wildlife year around and 50lb.of cracked corn went from $4.25 a year ago and today i paid $8.65.By the way how many of you guys know whare you can buy E85 gas i can only think of one place around where i live.GOUGING AT WORK and it will get worse before it gets better and that part you can take to the bank.I dont think the farmers are making all that more profit so who does it leave. Tight lines Fishguy


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Hook is right about bio-diesel. Although it's been proven to work well with proper modifications, those same 'proper modifications' tend to void all Mfr. warranties. That is a high price to pay to save on fuel costs by getting your fuel from McDonalds deep fryers. Most that run their vehicles on bio fuels are public utility companies and they have the benifit of our never ending tax dollars to keep those converted vehicles running.  I drive a 99 Ford F350 Diesel with 357,000 miles on it, and despite the fact I paid $4.19 a gallon today, I ain't changin' nothin! If it ain't broke don't fix it.
I believe that if fuel, espicially diesel, trends continue we will see a trucker strike like we did several years ago. This has got to be killing them.


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

PS I might having to eat the birds instesd of feeding them before this is over.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

I know this does not solve the problem with those of us who pull are boats but there are couple of things that will help save when we are not pulling the boat. 1- CARPOOL 2- WALK 3- RIDE A BIKE. I know that me and the guy I fish with are looking for 1 to 2 people to split the gas and motel expenses at erie on a couple trips this year 4 wallets are better than 2.. 21ft trophy plenty of room.leaving cincinnati,oh.. I will post when plans are made..lets all help each other thats the only way to beat the system...


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I just filled up the company vehicle here in Indiana with diesel $4.06/gal

I'm thankful I don't buy my own gas for work, actually I'm thankful I still have a great job!!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I paid $3.35 for 87!!! is the gas milage that much better with a diesel? I know the per gallon is about 75 cents higher so I wonder if the trade off is in the mpg's?


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

my apologies for yesterdays ranting. Unfortunately this is a subject that burns me up.

As far as fishing, these high gas prices might help me out. I seem to do better going into tournaments blindly as opposed to practicing. I will get hung up on patterns that worked the day or week before and it often costs me. Maybe no practice will lead to a better year.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

madcrappiekids said:


> I paid $3.35 for 87!!! is the gas milage that much better with a diesel? I know the per gallon is about 75 cents higher so I wonder if the trade off is in the mpg's?


For a comparable truck of the same size with a gasoline engine, a diesel powered truck will provide better fuel economy as well as more power.
When I purchased one 3 years ago diesel was on average .30 cents less than gasoline per gallon.  
Why it is more expensive then gas is mystifying. Diesel is nowhere near as refined as gasoline and the home heating season is nearly over, so the demand should be lower.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

There have been a few comments about E85 and its use. My question is are there any folks on here running it? And what kind of MPG do you get? I have heard numerous accounts that the drop in fuel efficiency is drastic. I was looking at a SUV for sale a short while back and they had the mileage ratings listed for both the gasoline and E85. The gasoline was like 14-17 MPG and the E75 was 10-13 MPG. That is 25% or more of a drop. Once you factor that in to the equation with the difference in the cost of the two and you really are not saving a bit. Then to buy the vehicle that can run the E85 you are paying more. And on top of that it takes a lot of energy to manufacture E85 so what are they really saving? I just don't think it is the solution or even a viable option for the long term. The best it does is gives us something else to use when gas becomes scarce or too expensive.

As far as whether diesel is a better option I think it probably was up until recently. Now they are paying around 20% more for their diesel so I don't know that the economy offsets that anymore. However I don't drive a diesel so I don't have any good numbers on fuel economy for them.

I just know that decreased usage is going to have to be the best course of action. I think owning smaller more efficient vehicles for everyday use is going to become more and more accepted as well. A lot of folks can potentially save $2,000+ by having a small economy vehicle and parking the truck or SUV. That can make buying a small car seem much more sensible now. Not too mention that you will be saving the miles on your truck by parking it and really extending the life in years of the vehicle so you are not really spending the money on the economy car as an excess in the long run. I was really hoping to get me another Jeep to replace the one I had a few years back but these issues and this rationale have been leading me away from it.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Why it is more expensive then gas is mystifying. Diesel is nowhere near as refined as gasoline and the home heating season is nearly over, so the demand should be lower.


Mystifying to say the least. It just really contradicts the explanations as to why the gasoline is soaring. We have been hearing that it is not as much an element of the oil barrel price as it is the refinery costs and the increasing demand on the gasoline. So with much less refinery cost for diesel fuel it would seem that the price on it should not be as impacted.

The residential diesel owner is obviously being hit hard by this latest climb in the diesel price. Imagine what it is doing to the trucking industry which relies almost solely on the diesel fuel and has such a large usage. I know our company has been paying fuel surcharges for a couple of years now on raw material deliveries. The trucking industry is able to pass some of it on to their customers but ultimately it will end up working its way all the way to the bottom (all of us) and we can't pass it on. We are already paying for it in everything we buy from milk & eggs all the way to even our fishing tackle.

So I guess the bottom line is do what you have to do but do something. If you do nothing about it except complain then plan on continuing to complain because it ain't going to get any better without a change in lifestyle.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

all i know is this is going to affect my two fav hobbies: fishing and going to the dirt tracks on sat night. ill still make long hauls to go fishing just not as much, sat night racing well wont be doing too much traveling to that this year cause its not only impacting us but ive already noticed a considerable amount of race cars for sale in just the ohio valley area. MHO of this is we have been conditioned like lab rats, the price goes up then drops then it goes up more then drops a lil then goes up even more then drops a lil, all there doing is making us think that the lower price is a deal when it isnt, the bad part about this all and i dont think anyone has mentioned this but oil is used in more things than just making fuels, alot of plastics and such have oil as ingredients and those prices will rise too but yet all our wages will stay the same, times are changin and we are being left behind, good thing we all can fish atleast we can feed ourselves when times get tough.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hook N Book said:


> For a comparable truck of the same size with a gasoline engine, a diesel powered truck will provide better fuel economy as well as more power.
> When I purchased one 3 years ago diesel was on average .30 cents less than gasoline per gallon.
> Why it is more expensive then gas is mystifying. Diesel is nowhere near as refined as gasoline and the home heating season is nearly over, so the demand should be lower.


I think its amazing they continue to let the deisel prices go up.....trucking companies and owner operators are about as happy as we are 

But in reality, truckers can put a big halt in our nation. you thnk about it, if you have, bought, or anything it came on a truck. I think one major trucker strike....(all of them)..would stop this nonsense....at least for deisel prices. IMO


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

E85 is crap. First, you can get up to a 30% decrease in MPG vs 87 at only a savings of around .10-.20 cents per gallon. Second, it cant be transferred through pipelines. All E85 has to be shipped by truck or rail which adds in other fuel costs. Third, it uses corn. Farmers have switched over whole crops of other plants to grow corn for government subsidies, hence the rises in corn prices, feed prices, and the cost of other plant commodities. I read a thing about biofuel in Germany and how all these micro-brew places that have been around for 100+ years were probably going to go out of business because they couldnt pay the increased cost of barley and hops. The reason for the increased price was because the govt passed legislation saying that a certain % of all fuel had to be biofuel. Subsequently farmers started growing more corn and less barley and hops, so the price went through the roof. That is what is starting to happen in the US. Milk, produce, feed, meat, etc. are all much higher priced because they are growing corn for fuel, not traditional uses.

The US hasn't build a new gas refinery since the 70's. Consumption has gone way up in 30+ years but our ability to make gas hasnt changed. There is your biggest problem. If a fire breaks out or part of the process goes down, gas jumps .20 over night. Most refineries aren't even running at 100% due to the fact they are too costly to upgrade or they are damaged from various factors (hurricanes, fires, etc.) Combine this with a global economy and countries like China and India become bigger players in the oil and gas markets and this has all the making of $5 a gallon before too long.

The dollar is weaker than ever, commodities are going through the roof, Americans are in more debt than ever before, and in hours worked per year-per person we continue to be one of the most overworked societies in the world. Something is got to give and when it does, it aint going to be pretty. Everyday we are working harder for less and are doomed to be one of the first generations who will be worse off than the generation before us. Its not looking good.

Jake


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

1.1% in gas does not really have an affect you may think. 1.1% of $3.50 is only 4cent. And I think you said that was within the U.S.. What about world wide consumption? Not to mention gas consumtion is biased. That does not condsider the 100's of other uses OIL is used for.

The falling dollar makes it more costly for us to buy oil form other countries that have a holding or strengthing currency. 

We can blame refineries, the dollar, oil companies, or the gov't. Bottom line is just stop using it.

The gov't can help by subsidizing outside renewable resources that are within our country. Example solar and wind. Our gov't is biased towards non-renewable sources of energy.

The next commodity that will soar like oil is coal. Wait to you see your electric bill in 5-7 years. China currently uses less coal than it processes. In approx 5-7 years it will then use more then it can produce. They will buy from outside sources. Which means higher cost of coal. I work for a electric power plant equipment supplier and you would not believe how much demand has skyrocketed in the U.S. for our products. 

Ethanol is BS because of how much energy/gas is used to create it. Not to mention the other pressures it puts on the soil and food costs. pLus environmental. Oh yea, With more ethanol content, the the lesser the milage. It does not have the same punch gas does.

You will not likely make oil cheaper. The answer is use less,or none at all. Its a temporary good. So its probably wise decision to just accept that you will not pay less per gallon. Think of it as how little you can use for the same value.

Just my opinion


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't worry much about the price of gas. 

It really amounts to only a few bucks per fill up with a slight increase week to week.

Just one less $15 crankbait I can't loose per fill.

I have more personal energy because of it.

I spend more time on electric motor lakes anyhow!

FISH GREEN!
http://www.dobass.com/08EEI/FISHGREEN1000.html

nip


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

> For a comparable truck of the same size with a gasoline engine, a diesel powered truck will provide better fuel economy as well as more power.
> When I purchased one 3 years ago diesel was on average .30 cents less than gasoline per gallon.
> Why it is more expensive then gas is mystifying. Diesel is nowhere near as refined as gasoline and the home heating season is nearly over, so the demand should be lower.


Totally agree. It's been hitting me pretty hard. I burn up @ $125+/week in diesel now. I get 18.7 mpg everyday. I haven't done the math to see if it evens out b/c I'm mad enough already about $4+/gallon of diesel that I don't want to see the answer!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

E85 is not that answer as of yet. It takes more energy to produce 1 gallon on of the stuff that you get out of it. I'm all about putting my dollar in the American farmers pocket though.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

the problem with a truckers strike would be the big freight companies would never do it.it would be nice but i can't see it happening


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Hook N Book said:


> Bio-diesel, is diesel fuel with a bio-additive or almost straight (100&#37 bio-fuel. I've only heard of B5 and B10 being commercially available but have never seen it. Most diesel engines that I know of are only rated for B5 without some costly engine modifications. The bio-diesel you're refering to is made from vegetable oil.
> So without a continous supply of vegetable oil it's hard to justify the cost of the engine modifications as well as the equipment to process it.
> The other drawback is warranty...most manufactuers are very adamant about making any modification to the engine since it can void the warranty. This also includes turners (power chips).
> My point is, it would be a rather large investment and the risk just aren't worth it in my opinion.


Just figured I would add to this post a little bit. 

A family friend's truck runs amazingly on bio-diesel for $.60/gallon with NO engine modifications on his '03 Cummins. A lot of people think that it takes a whole lot of modifications, but very little research does prove otherwise.

In fact, before switching to bio-diesel, he had to replace 2 fuel injectors and a 3rd was getting ready to go. Switched to bio, and everything started running better...that was 3 years ago...no more injector replacements. They said it had something to do with the cleanliness of the fuel along with the increased lubricating properties in it.

The processing equipment for turning fryer oil into bio cost roughly $600, so I dont find that to be outrageous.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fishman said:


> E85 is not that answer as of yet. It takes more energy to produce 1 gallon on of the stuff that you get out of it. I'm all about putting my dollar in the American farmers pocket though.


I have seen a lot of research on E85 and you are correct about it taking more energy to produce. In addition, you only get 66% of the power so you have to inject more fuel to make your vehicle run the same. The modified computer program they use injects 1.33 times the amount of fuel with E85 as it would gas...but I understand how running this would make a man feel better. It would be absolutely great if this process could become more efficient and the average farmer could put some coin in his pocket instead of these big corporate farms.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

But a box of corn flakes will cost $10


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

seams as you have a handle on this. What in you're young eyes should we do. Us old men would love to know. No scarcasam. Please Tell Us What You See.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

bruce said:


> seams as you have a handle on this. What in you're young eyes should we do. Us old men would love to know. No scarcasam. Please Tell Us What You See.



That's a tough question. My previous posts were not intended at pointing towards what's right and what's wrong,...I was merely stating some of the facts that I've seen from research. I had a class a couple quarters ago where we had to write a huge paper at the end and the most popular topic in the class was Alternative Fuels. Personally, I did not do my paper on this, but I reviewed several of my friends papers (it was an in-class assignment) and had to check their facts in their sources.

All of the options have their pros and cons. E85 and Electric/Hybrid cars obviously have great emissions, but their processing just isn't quite efficient enough to be crowned our future fuel. 
Hydrogen is looking like its going to be the front-runner pretty quickly though. Previously, the problem with Hydrogen was how to re-fuel. Now, they have developed fueling stations that create their own Hydrogen (from an electrolysis process if I remember correctly) and the regular commuter can safely refuel their vehicle without any special equipment knowledge. If I'm not mistaken, there are 6-8 of these stations being constructed along a specific highway in Europe (don't remember the country).
I have not seen the numbers on the electrolysis process used...so I don't know if it is really leaving a smaller carbon footprint.

If anybody can help out with further information/research...this stuff really interests me. I am a Mechanical Engineering student that is going to be in the Automotive Industry, so I would like to have a hand in some of the cars of the future...whatever that might be.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> Just figured I would add to this post a little bit.
> 
> A family friend's truck runs amazingly on bio-diesel for $.60/gallon with NO engine modifications on his '03 Cummins. A lot of people think that it takes a whole lot of modifications, but very little research does prove otherwise.
> 
> ...



As stated, my concern at this point is warranty. I still have 60K before my engine warranty is expired. The mod's I was refering to were add-on's like filters, preheaters and bypass valves...not any specific alterations to the engine itself or programming. Point being, run any type of fuel through the engine that isn't recommended and that will likely cause a problem with the warranty.
So the trade off for any type of engine damage not being covered versus fuel savings is not justifiable at this point. I'll just have to suck it up. When fuel prices jumped a couple of years ago, I said I'd make fewer trips and that never panned out...so now I really need to rethink that aspect.
I also have read the same as far as the increased lubricity of the bio-diesel fuels. I usually use Stanadyne for this purpose, especially since the introduction of ULSD.
In a few more years and a little more convincing, then I might start thinking about rounding up Mickey D's used oil.

Thanks for the input...!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> As stated, my concern at this point is warranty. I still have 60K before my engine warranty is expired. The mod's I was refering to were add-on's like filters, preheaters and bypass valves...not any specific alterations to the engine itself or programming. Point being, run any type of fuel through the engine that isn't recommended and that will likely cause a problem with the warranty.
> So the trade off for any type of engine damage not being covered versus fuel savings is not justifiable at this point. I'll just have to suck it up. When fuel prices jumped a couple of years ago, I said I'd make fewer trips and that never panned out...so now I really need to rethink that aspect.
> I also have read the same as far as the increased lubricity of the bio-diesel fuels. I usually use Stanadyne for this purpose, especially since the introduction of ULSD.
> In a few more years and a little more convincing, then I might start thinking about rounding up Mickey D's used oil.
> ...


Rodney,
You know you are more than welcome to make as many trips as you want to Huron and go fishin' on the Krusty 1 ! I saw that diesel prices were over $4.00 a gallon here today. I feel for ya man hauling your rig from Cincy. Have you thought about storing / docking up here ? Anyhow, drive up in an economy car and you can jump on the boat with True2Plue and I and make a weekend of it. I even have a futon you can sleep on !


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well if I can get a good job, I will be buying a small cc 4 stroke enduro to ride to work this summer. I just bought my 6 cylinder dakota, its not to bad on gas, but its not good. I need that to haul my dirtbike to the track, and I have to put atleast 93 in that. Im hoping to be able to sell my wifes jetta and get her a jetta tdi, and convert some bio diesle.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

bassattacker said:


> all i know is this is going to affect my two fav hobbies: fishing and going to the dirt tracks on sat night. ill still make long hauls to go fishing just not as much, sat night racing well wont be doing too much traveling to that this year cause its not only impacting us but ive already noticed a considerable amount of race cars for sale in just the ohio valley area.


Heck yeah bassattacker! You must be a long lost brother. Fishin' and dirt track racin'...it just doesn't get any better than that. If you ever get over this way, check out Lernerville Speedway. They run Super Late Models, Sprints and Big Block Modifieds every Friday. Firecracker 100 for the WOO Late Models is 40 grand to win this year. Fantastic show to see. By the way, your point about manipulating the public into believing we're getting a great gas price shortly after super-inflated claims about 4 dollar/gallon prices was dead on. That is exactly what they do.

Good fishin' and RUN THE CUSHION,

Joe


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The real problem with Hydrogen is the danger it presents to the public. Hydrogen is extremely flammable and you can rarely see it burning. It burns at a very high temperature and therefore presents a real danger. I have worked in the cylinder and spec gas industry and Hydrogen is one gas we were really afraid of, pressurize it and you multiply the dangers. It's a great idea but needs much more study before it's safe to have Hydrogen stored all over the place.

One thing I often wonder is why don't more folks work from home. There are so many office professionals that could have a laptop, printer/fax, cell phone and stay connected to their job from the home office. This alone would cut gasoline consumption immensely. I believe what is preventing this is that we have become so conditioned to "going to work" somewhere that we can't be convinced to change. The other is trust, not many employers are going to trust employees to stay on task at home. We need to get past these old ingrained beliefs and start thinking more progressively for the betterment of all. I realize that not every occupation could work from home, obviously but enough could that would make a difference in oil consumption and exhaust emissions. Why are we so afraid of change?


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Hell, I fuel my semi everyday on I-75 and diesel at the Pilot is already $4.05 a gallon.

Time to invade Saudi Arabia and take the oil....Or, go 100% electric, hydrogen, etc.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

jignut said:


> But a box of corn flakes will cost $10



I thought they already did???!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Fuel prices are whats really hurting the economy right now. When people dont drive or travel then they dont spend money, ..the only thing people are spending more money on these days is gas. Talk about boosting the economy ? ....if fuel prices were brought down to a manageable level and then an enforced cap put on the price then we would need no "economic stimulus package" wich by the way will do nothing at all to stimulate the economy , people still wont spend much because gas prices over a years time will take it all away anyhow.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Being the only "real" money (gold/silver), people are selling off there gold now, due to all this crunch. Then in time what will they have left? No dollar, no gold, no barter. Must be all part of the major plan.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I dont know how you guys with a full size truck or van do it. I have a V6 Avalon and it cost me $50 to fill that car up. I can't imagine how you guys can afford putting in twice that much and more often even. I know that big trucks are neccesary for purely utilitarian purposes if nothing else but I forsee a big dip in sales of the big V8's unless its an neccesity for you to have one for work or what not. Probably why you don't see big pickups in Europe or Asia. 

I believe if Americans are good for nothing else we're good for inovation. What's the old saying "99% of inovation is neccesity"? I know for sure we'll devolop an alternative fuel system, albiet electric, hydrogen, biofuels, what have you. I don't know if it will be in our lifetimes or not. But when we do, the Arab world will be completely upended. There's a scene in the movie Syriana where Matt Damon is an FBI agent chatting with an Arab prince/politician and the prince ask Damon what he thinks of Arabs. Damon replies "I think 100 years ago you were all a poor bunch of savages running around cutting off each others heads in kaos, and I think once all your oil is gone you'll be right back to where you started." Now I wouldn't go so far as too word it that strongly but I think they've squandered the worlds richest deposit of natural resources ever. Most all of the OPEC countries have not done even the most basic services for their people like highways, free public schools, public assistance, mass transit systems, fair courts, survivable prisons, the list goes on and on. Even though you always see the few shieks with unbelievable wealth on Lifestyles of the rich and famous.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Gas in Mexico City is $2.22/gallon
Argentina $2.09
Saudi Arabia $0.61
Kuwait $0.58
Venezuela $0.12

All converted to American dollars. 

Just an FYI !!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

It's called the beautiful system of Capitalism!! Someone is Capitalizing on someone else, this time it's the American consumer.

Personally I call it legalized stealing!!
I Hear Banjo Music!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

BassCrazy, aint nothin better is there than dirt flyin and fishin, i might have to come over to Lernerville Speedway for the firecracker race sounds like a good one plus with the big boys comin in should be a really good night of racing plus with ohio,kentucky,indiana being a hot bed for latemodels u know the hometown hot shoes will give the bigboys a run for the money, most of the time i hit Eldora, Union County, Florence, wanna go to moler this year too but gas is the deciding factor on how far imma travel this year, plus the wifey loves her mods so i try to find the races that have a good count of mods on that night too so we both get our racing fix, luckly i have a loving wife who loves to fish and go to the races, now only if the gas prices would come down id travel alot more this year to see some great racing and do some great fishing. if i make it over to Lernerville Speedway ill shoot u a pm.


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Right now the only reason for the high cost of gas can be blamed on the American investor on Wall Street. The price of crude oil is being bid upwards everyday on Wall Street. Not trying to take the monkey off the backs of the oil companies for their share of this, but there are other big investors doing this to us. As long as the Democrats keep us from drilling for oil within our own resources, we can only look forward to higher gas prices. As a American citizen for 60+ years, I can say I have seen both political parties slowly sell our country down the tube. Will it change? Never, as long as the working man has to apply all his physical efforts to make a living, he has no time or energy to be involved with anything else. And that is the way the wealthy plan on keeping it. SORRY


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

so far we've kept the political speak to an acceptable level.let's take care to not push the envelope.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am pretty sure that diesel is a less expensive process than gasoline which is why it is perplexing that it has spiked so drastically. Diesel's price climbed very little in comparison to gasoline for the longest time and it was only recently that it went through the roof. I have not heard an explanation for this from any authorities on the matter.

I believe they normally switch away from a winter diesel when the weather warms. From what I recall hearing about this was that they did something different to the diesel to help in cold weather use. Didn't that "extra" typically boosted the price a slight bit? If so then will we be seeing that offsetting drop soon with spring upon us?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I heard from an extremely reliable source that the new steps it take to refine diesel costs the companies a good deal of money for the equipment needed to do so. I believe the reason it has to be refined more comes from a gov't bill.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

> Right now the only reason for the high cost of gas can be blamed on the American investor on Wall Street. The price of crude oil is being bid upwards everyday on Wall Street.


Americans aren't the only people that can invest in crude oil futures. The market is open to anyone in the world that has the capital to invest. A broker will take anyone's money with a simple phone call and the right information to back the transaction...!




bkr43050 said:


> I am pretty sure that diesel is a less expensive process than gasoline which is why it is perplexing that it has spiked so drastically. Diesel's price climbed very little in comparison to gasoline for the longest time and it was only recently that it went through the roof. I have not heard an explanation for this from any authorities on the matter.
> 
> I believe they normally switch away from a winter diesel when the weather warms. From what I recall hearing about this was that they did something different to the diesel to help in cold weather use. Didn't that "extra" typically boosted the price a slight bit? If so then will we be seeing that offsetting drop soon with spring upon us?


There is only one difference that I know of and that happened well over a year ago. A Govt. mandate to go to a lower sulfur content. Diesel went from 500 PPM (Low sulfur) to 15 PPM (Ultra low sulfur) in the spring of 2007. California had been using it for a couple of years prior. There's #1 diesel and #2 diesel which essentially have a different cetane rating, I believe...but both have been around for a long period of time.
And you're right, Brian, diesel has always been more stable in price...that's to say, it rarely fluctuated in cost like gasoline. If it increased it stayed at that price, if it decreased it would stay at that price. That is what really bothers me at this point...it's probably going to be high for a long while.


----------

